
Uganda is shutting down schools funded by Mark Zuckerberg, Bill Gates - daegloe
http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/25/africa/uganda-schools-zuckerberg-gates/index.html
======
rmason
If someone in Zuckerberg or Gates circle is reading this the guy they should
be funding is an old Michigan State colleague by the name of Twesigye Jackson
Kaguri.

He left a comfortable life working for the university so that the kids of his
brother who died of AIDS could have a school to attend. He has now opened
several schools for AIDS orphans in Uguanda but funding has been perilous.

If you want to read an uplifting book this holiday season may I recommend A
School for My Village: A Promise to the Orphans of Nyaka.

[https://www.amazon.com/School-My-Village-Promise-
Orphans/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/School-My-Village-Promise-
Orphans/dp/0143119125/ref=sr_1_2_twi_pap_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1480099283&sr=8-2&keywords=Twesigye+Jackson+Kaguri)

------
gerby
I truly believe Bridge is certainly life-changing for their pupils, and I
think it's a travesty that the Ugandan government fears that which it does not
know..

------
Dowwie
If you believe that Uganda is closing these schools for sanitation and
academic qualification reasons, I have a bridge to sell you

